
How Much Do Countries Spend on Healthcare Compared to the Military? - gmays
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/what-do-countries-spend-on-healthcare-versus-military/
======
phendrenad2
This kind of metric always seemed stupid to me. Many countries are allies of
the US, Russia, or China, due to their luck at having a strategic location on
the globe, and thus don't have to spend as much in their military, as they can
always rely on their allied superpower to take care of them.

~~~
adamhearn
If you don’t pay the child workers in your military factories, you sure can
save a lot of money.

------
llimos
The number of sick people rises with population, the number of enemies does
not (at least not directly.)

So looking at military spending per-capita makes a lot less sense than
healthcare spending per-capita, it's somewhat apples and oranges.

------
perilunar
What a pointless infographic. A simple X-Y plot of health vs military spending
would have been clearer.

